# concrete saw for residential basement floor cutups



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Husqevarna electric 14" saw for indoor work. I always bring my own power to the site after having a breaker popping issue on a site that had me ready to throw the saw through the window.

We used a gas saw to cut an opening in a foundation, from the outside, and still set off the smoke detectors in the house.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

I had a project a few months ago, I built a tent around the area that was to be cut, I had a demo fan air in and another fan out, with gas cutoff saw, water, and a shop vac, and even with gass mask, I felt wossie that night,


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

battering ram said:


> im a plumber and typically use an electric jack hammer to bust up floors. We constantly run into really hard concrete. Im considering buying a concrete saw. Im looking at a Husqvarna k760
> 
> how would a gas saw work in a residential basement?
> it needs a hose hookup..which could also be an issue in a residential basement...would a spray jug by a 2nd person work?
> ...


The K760 is actually a really good saw for indoor use. Virtually no dust and only leaves a very small trail of slurry no puddles or big mess. Only thing you have to do is make sure you are on a 20 amp breaker as the saw draws 15 amps. If the home I'm working in doesn't have a 20 amp available I install one or bring my generator. 

Any of you dumb dumbs that run a gas tool indoors should seriously reconsider. You are supposed to be professionals so let's conduct ourselves that way. Carbon monoxide can linger in the home long after your done and possibly affect other occupants of the house. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I always sub it out. I mark up the sub. So I see this as two options:
1. Check-in before and after the process, make some money and go work at a different site or in the office while the sub does the work.

2. Spend 4-8 hours on grueling, backbreaking work that I absolutely hate and make the same amount of money, IF all goes according to plan.

Option 1 all day, baby.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

NJGC said:


> The K760 is actually a really good saw for indoor use. Virtually no dust and only leaves a very small trail of slurry no puddles or big mess. Only thing you have to do is make sure you are on a 20 amp breaker as the saw draws 15 amps. If the home I'm working in doesn't have a 20 amp available I install one or bring my generator.
> 
> Any of you dumb dumbs that run a gas tool indoors should seriously reconsider. You are supposed to be professionals so let's conduct ourselves that way. Carbon monoxide can linger in the home long after your done and possibly affect other occupants of the house.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Someone usually only breathes 2stroke fumes once in a home, that stuff lingers for days.

I like the sub it out idea!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

jlhaslip said:


> Go ahead and use the gas saw. You will only do it once. Guaranteed.
> 
> They don't make masks for running a gas saw in confined spaces.
> 
> ...


Yup. I've never done it until I was working for another company.
It was embarrassing! HO was complaining of the smell on 2nd floor.
I ended up getting laid off for refusing to work. 

I have not done a thread on this company yet... too much to write.. haha


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Are you cutting all the way through? I have found that cutting all the way through is not always necessary. I remove a section by cutting all the way through, but after the first piece is out, scoring and sledge hammering so it looks neat on the surface is adequate. Pulling dirt out from underneath the area you are hammering helps to break it out.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Pearce Services said:


> Are you cutting all the way through? I have found that cutting all the way through is not always necessary. I remove a section by cutting all the way through, but after the first piece is out, scoring and sledge hammering so it looks neat on the surface is adequate. Pulling dirt out from underneath the area you are hammering helps to break it out.


Good idea.


----------



## battering ram (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks to all for the good advice

ive got the gas saw out of my consideration

i think for now we will just keep jack hammering, but for the garage job that turns into living space---ill rent a walk behind to try it out....no way im hammering 4+" of concrete with steel reinforcement.......its a large area too......i can open windows and make a mess


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I used an air powered walk behind on a project, it worked well once we figured out that 150' or so of hose was too much, the saw had no power. When I called the rental place to complain they said it doesn't work well with over 50' of hose.

I said thanks for telling me when I asked you to send it out with 200' of hose. 

We had to hand walk the compressor through the customer's yard to get close enough.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Curious, Has anyone tried the Hilti system?

https://www.hilti.com/cutting,-sawing-&-grinding/cutting-&-grinding/electric-cutter/r3941


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

rustyjames said:


> Curious, Has anyone tried the Hilti system?
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/cutting,-sawing-&-grinding/cutting-&-grinding/electric-cutter/r3941


I have not tried that saw, but it looks good, and being a Hilti, I'm sure it's a great tool.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

rustyjames said:


> Curious, Has anyone tried the Hilti system?
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/cutting,-sawing-&-grinding/cutting-&-grinding/electric-cutter/r3941


Its been mentioned a couple times :whistling


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

rustyjames said:


> Curious, Has anyone tried the Hilti system?
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/cutting,-sawing-&-grinding/cutting-&-grinding/electric-cutter/r3941


I've tried the hilti system and IMO it's crap. 2 much dust escapes the vac system and even the self cleaning filters become clogged to quickly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

jlhaslip said:


> Go ahead and use the gas saw. You will only do it once. Guaranteed.
> 
> They don't make masks for running a gas saw in confined spaces.
> 
> ...


Ill take that bet, never underestimate the dumbness of some masons.....


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

NJGC said:


> I've tried the hilti system and IMO it's crap. 2 much dust escapes the vac system and even the self cleaning filters become clogged to quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




I would suggest trying using a dust deputy. Cutting concrete produces an incredible amount of dust and when you lose suction obviously it will create a lot of dust. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

NJGC @ # 23: Your are confusing a 2 stroke K760 (76cc) gas 14" demo saw with the K 3000 Wet ( has a GFI in the cord assembly) a 14" electric ~15 Ampere 120 volt saw.

https://hgcdn2.azureedge.net/qs_mh=460&mw=460&ver=00000000T000000/_$$_/media/dam/husqvarna%20construction/200%20%20handheld%20power%20cutters%20%20power%20packs/electric%20power%20cutters/2014/12/03/10/39/hc210-0258.ashx


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Windycity said:


> I would suggest trying using a dust deputy. Cutting concrete produces an incredible amount of dust and when you lose suction obviously it will create a lot of dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why they have wet saws. blades last longer too.


----------

